# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El principio del fin de la Ley de Costas

## ben-amar

Martes, 22/2/2011, 05:55 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad

El principio del fin de la Ley de Costas
La norma que protege el litoral se ve amenazada por cinco iniciativas legislativas - Casi 23 años después de su aprobación, los perjudicados cantan victoria

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 22/02/2011

La Ley de Costas está tocada, quizá herida de muerte. Puede que caiga este año o el que viene. Puede que la legislatura se agote antes de que cuajen los cambios legales en marcha que pretenden minarla. Pero eso no es lo más relevante. La ola contra la ley, aprobada en julio de 1988, la presión para mantener la ocupación del litoral es tan grande y procede de tantos frentes, que caerá más temprano que tarde. Esa es al menos la impresión de ecologistas, perjudicados por la ley y la mayoría de partidos políticos.
La recopilación de leyes en marcha para reformar la Ley de Costas es amplia. Algunas iniciativas no tienen demasiado calado, otras son puntuales, pero juntas revelan las presiones a las que está sometida la norma.

En diciembre de 2008, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente utilizó la Ley de Navegación Marítima para intentar que las casas construidas sobre la playa legalmente antes de la norma se pudieran comprar y vender. La reforma sigue encallada. El Defensor del Pueblo criticó la opacidad del trámite, pero la técnica se repitió. En agosto llegó la Ley de Puertos, de Fomento, que suavizó las condiciones para convertir los faros en hoteles y restaurantes. Hay más: el PSOE ha utilizado la Ley de Costas como moneda de cambio con el PNV y en la Ley de Economía Sostenible apoyó una enmienda para reformar la Ley de Hidrocarburos y alargar la concesión a una refinería en dominio público. El objetivo es que la instalación de Petronor en las marismas de Muskiz (Vizcaya), cuya concesión caduca en 2012, siga en pie después de esa fecha. El presidente de Petronor, el exlíder del PNV Josu Jon Imaz, llevaba meses buscando fórmulas para eludir la Ley de Costas.

En los grupos de trabajo para elaborar la Ley de Sostenibilidad de las Ciudades, de la secretaría de Estado de Vivienda, se llegó a barajar la posibilidad de suavizar la ley con el objetivo de hacer más atractivo el stock de viviendas en la costa a compradores extranjeros, según fuentes próximas a la negociación. La ley no incluirá ninguna medida en este sentido, según una portavoz de Vivienda.

El director general de Costas, del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Pedro Antonio Ríos, no parece cómodo justificando estos cambios: "Modificar la Ley de Costas mediante la Ley de Economía Sostenible no me parece riguroso, creo que sería mejor decir qué quieres hacer con la ley". Ríos, con amplia experiencia parlamentaria, pide que se distinga entre su labor y las reformas que acepta el PSOE: "Costas no ha hecho ninguna enmienda, la habrá hecho el grupo parlamentario dentro de los equilibrios parlamentarios. Si es para sacar el presupuesto me parece bien".

Ríos sostiene que no hay que exagerar la polémica: "El 94% de la aplicación de la Ley de Costas ya ha sido eficaz y ahora hay que resolver el 6% restante que lo hacemos desde la concertación. No amañamos la ley a esas situaciones, sino que gestionamos en función del territorio".

Los ecologistas critican que "quienes defienden la Ley de Costas impulsan modificaciones para indultar fábricas por la puerta trasera", como resume Pilar Marcos, responsable de Costas de Greenpeace.

La oposición va más allá. PP y CiU ya hablan abiertamente de cambiar la norma -en los ocho años de Gobierno del PP se aplicó la ley sin reformas-. Ambos partidos presentaron proposiciones de ley en el Congreso en otoño y las perdieron por un voto en la Comisión de Medio Ambiente. Entre carreras, el PSOE consiguió los diputados suficientes para tumbarlas.

Pero el empeño no acabó. El pasado 9 de febrero, el Senado aprobó la toma en consideración de dos proposiciones de ley para reformar el texto. CiU propuso excluir de la norma algo que definió como "ciudades navegables", en alusión a la Marina de Empuriabrava, una urbanización con puntos de amarre junto a los chalés en la costa de Girona, y mantener algunas zonas urbanas fuera de la aplicación de la ley.

El PP logró aprobar otra proposición para indemnizar a los dueños de fábricas construidas en dominio público antes de 1988. El PP, que durante años criticó la aplicación de la norma, ha pasado a cargar contra la ley en sí. Según el portavoz de Medio Ambiente, Carlos Floriano, su propuesta "permite abrir vías claras para resolver un problema que afecta a muchos ciudadanos españoles y superar así la situación de inseguridad jurídica". Las dos proposiciones pasan al Congreso, donde se deberán debatir y donde CiU y PP tiene más difícil conseguir una mayoría como la del Senado. Y puede que la legislatura se agote sin que prosperen.

La portavoz popular en el Senado, Leticia Díaz, declaró en la tribuna: "La redacción de esta ley permite su aplicación arbitraria, porque está plagada de conceptos jurídicos indeterminados". La norma no fija una distancia para definir el dominio público, sino que utiliza conceptos geográficos como las playas, "el límite hasta donde alcanzan las olas en los mayores temporales conocidos", "las marismas, marjales y esteros".

Las casas construidas legalmente en esa zona antes de 1988 recibieron una concesión de 30 años, ampliables a 60, en una singular expropiación que el Tribunal Constitucional avaló en 1991. El plazo, que se veía como inalcanzable, comenzará a vencer en 2018. Los dueños ya ven próximo el riesgo de que sus propiedades pasen a propiedad estatal y, previsiblemente, sean derribadas.

José Ortega, abogado y portavoz de la Plataforma Nacional de Afectados por la Ley de Costas, habla convencido de que no hay marcha atrás: "Cuando empezamos, en 2007, parecía que esto era una batalla de señoritos, pero hemos demostrado que no es así. Ahora habrá que ver cómo se reforma la ley, pero ya es cuestión de tiempo. No queremos el litoral construido, pero sí que se respete el derecho de los ciudadanos".

Algunos Parlamentos autonómicos libran su propia guerra. Canarias y Galicia aprobaron sus leyes contra la norma estatal. El ministerio recurrió al Constitucional ambas normas. Lo mismo anunció con otra ley gallega pero finalmente lo desestimó al pactar con la Xunta la interpretación.

¿Por qué ahora? ¿Por qué una ley vigente durante más de 20 años recibe de repente un ataque tan directo? Ortega defiende que hasta 2004 la ley se aplicó con lo que él define como sentido común. Afirma que fue la llegada del PSOE al Gobierno, y de Cristina Narbona al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, lo que cambió todo al aplicar la ley con firmeza.

Los números muestran un avance. Entre 1988 y 2003 se deslindaron -el trámite que delimita la zona pública y privada de costa- 4.659 kilómetros de litoral. Entre 2004 y 2010, 3.880 kilómetros, según las cifras del PSOE. Ya está deslindado un 95% de la costa y la previsión del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente es rondar el 100% al terminar la legislatura.

Ríos critica que PP y CiU "intentan amañar la ley". "Quieren crear una cosa muy graciosa, ciudades navegables, para quedar bien en Empuriabrava. Y el PP quiere mantener el uso privado en el dominio público, un concepto prohibido en la Constitución".

La ley es, sin duda, polémica. Es difícil no simpatizar con quien ha comprado una casa en la playa sin que el notario ni el banco ni nadie le advirtiera de que podía estar en dominio público. Cuando después ha llegado Costas han descubierto que no pueden vender la propiedad. Muchos de los afectados son extranjeros -británicos y alemanes, principalmente- y con sus quejas han hecho que el Parlamento Europeo, Reino Unido y Alemania critiquen la norma. Los afectados aducen que las playas españolas están jalonadas de hoteles -el Algarrobico cumple cinco años parado por un recurso de los ecologistas- mientras sus chalés son expropiados.

Ríos admite que ha habido problemas de inscripción de viviendas en la playa que nunca debieron recibir los papeles: "Ha habido registro de propiedades en la costa, sí. Pero no solo en la costa, también en los ríos. Es verdad que no hemos tenido instrumentos que deberíamos haber tenido". El Gobierno intenta ahora que el catastro incluya los datos de Costas -solo cuatro provincias lo tienen-, algo que un europeo no puede comprender.

Pilar Marcos, de Greenpeace, resta importancia a la polémica: "Hay mucho ruido. Dicen que hay 1.500 o 2.000 afectados en toda España. Suponiendo que sea así, es muy poca gente frente a la mayoría del país. Algo que no justifica recortar la norma".

Rita Rodríguez, abogada de la ONG WWF, que le ha ganado a Costas relevantes pleitos, tiene un planteamiento similar: "La ley trata de prevenir los atentados de privatización del litoral para que las ocupaciones fuesen transitorias. Un terreno libre y gratuito es muy codiciado, pero eso no implica que debamos ceder a las presiones. La gente se manifiesta por lo suyo, pero la inmensa mayoría no sale a defender lo público". WWF ganó en el Supremo el pleito contra los vertidos de Fertiberia (Huelva) y en 2007 el mismo tribunal le dio la razón y anuló la decisión del Gobierno de construir un macropolígono industrial en dominio público en Las Aletas (Puerto Real, Cádiz). La sentencia no ha desanimado al Ejecutivo socialista, que prepara un nuevo informe para retomar la obra.

Los defensores de la ley ven otra nube: la cesión de competencias a las autonomías. Cataluña recibió competencias en su Estatuto y lo mismo hizo Andalucía. El anuncio del traspaso de competencias a la Junta andaluza enterró de inmediato el conflicto sobre el deslinde del Parque Nacional de Doñana, que Costas ejecutó bajo el mandato de Elena Espinosa de la forma más proteccionista posible.

Ríos defiende los traspasos: "Lo razonable es que la codecisión funcione de distinta manera pero en todas las comunidades". El director general defiende la gestión a base de pactos con alcaldes y consejeros ("no vale un concepto policial de la acción, en el que se aplica a rajatabla una política") y, aunque es contrario a una reforma legal en este momento apunta: "La ley no está agotada pero ha cumplido una etapa".

El catedrático de Costas de Granada Miguel Ángel Losada discrepa: "No quieren afrontar el problema, prefieren diluirlo cediendo competencias. Localmente siempre es más difícil poner orden en la costa. Esta es una ley que conviene gestionar desde lejos. Vamos a perder todos los españoles por no hacer frente a una situación compleja".

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

1 de 23 en Sociedad  anterior siguiente
Frentes del litoral

- Galicia. La Xunta de Galicia y el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente buscan legalizar los núcleos costeros de Marín (Pontevedra). El bipartito (PSOE-BNG) llegó a aprobar una ley contra Costas que está recurrida.

- Cataluña. CiU intenta evitar que la ley se aplique a las "ciudades navegables", como la Marina de Empuriabrava, en Girona.

- Comunidad Valenciana. La comunidad reclama competencias sobre los chiringuitos, cuya concesión se ha renovado. Una comisión mixta con el Gobierno estudiará los casos.

- Canarias. La comunidad aprobó una ley para evitar derribos como el de Cho Vito por su valor etnográfico. La ley está recurrida. Costas creará con ellos una comisión paritaria para estudiar caso a caso y dice que antes de marzo habrá traslados en Cho Vito.

- País Vasco. La Ley de Economía Sostenible permite mantener la refinería de Petronor en la marisma de Muskiz.

- Andalucía. La situación de los chiringuitos y el deslinde de Doñana enfrentaron a la Junta andaluza (PSOE) con el ministerio. El pacto de las transferencias ha acabado con la polémica.

- Cantabria. Hay 78 empresas en dominio público que han conseguido el apoyo del PP para intentar cambiar la ley. Costas busca soluciones sin cambiar la norma.

----------


## No Registrado

En Un Mes  tiran el anexo del hotel Mar y pins bueno ya esta conseguido ya lo tiraron
y las demas construcciones ? casas y pisos en la zona de paguera Calvia

y los embarcaderos de barcos o golondrinas estan en un estado deplorable con peligro de derrumbe y consiguiente peligro fisico para las personas ( muelle de mar y pins de madera) parece tercer mundista y el muelle de playa tora madera y hierro a punto de derrumbe
pero eso no es todo y los muros de piedra de algunas casas en peligro o de algun hotel
en playa de tora se estan cayendo los muros hacia la playa sin que nadie haga nada
hasta que algun dia tengamos una desgracia   y por que no obligan a tener en buenas condiiones los jardines del ayuntamiento por ej 
los aacesos a los muelles de golondrinas tienen un estado que parece el muelle de un pais de africa en muy malas condiciones las barandillas se caen 

que pasara si se cae algun turista y se queda invalido  de hecho creo que a una mujer ya se le cayo encima parte de un muro 

por que no se obliga a costas o al ayuntamiento a areglar los desperfctos

----------


## perdiguera

^^ Unas fotos nos vendrían muy bien para comprender mejor lo que indicas que está pasando.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

tiran un hotel que bien 
pero lo que hay que arreglar de verdad esoni lo ven ( los de costas)

muros  EN PLAYA en estados lamentables a punto de caerse
barandillas rotas en la playA 
LOS DOS eMBARCADEROS PARA LOS BARCOS ESTAN LOS DOS EN ESTADO DE ABANDONO A PUNTO DE CAERSE  CON PELIGRO PARA LAS PERSONAS 
TAMBIEN ESTA EN MISMA SITUACION EL EMBARCADERO DE ST PONSA PEOR ESTA EN RUINA TECNICA

Y QUE ESO NO INTERESA 

LOS PINOS EN EL PASEO TORA A PUNTO DE CAERSE
LAS BALDOSAS SUELTAS 
UN ABANDONO TOTAL POR PARTE DEL AYUNTAMIENTO Y COSTAS

SOLO LES INTERESA HACERSE LAS FOTO Y NADA MAS

----------


## perdiguera

Si escribes en mayúsculas, en internet, significa que gritas.
Por favor emplea las minúsculas.
Y pon fotos, no gritos.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Intentare hacer fotos i mandarlas 

aqui en paguera es un desastre lo de la ley de costas 
pagamos impuestos y no se para que!
estoy de acuerdo en tirar hoteles que no cumplan con la ley 
pero creo que hay cosas mas importantes que hacer en cuanto a mejoras de costas y accesos a playas 

saludos

----------


## Salut

> En Un Mes  tiran el anexo del hotel Mar y pins bueno ya esta conseguido ya lo tiraron
> 
> y las demas construcciones ? casas y pisos en la zona de paguera Calvia


Si esas casas y pisos están catalogadas como suelo urbano, se estrecha la franja de Dominio Público Marítimo-Terrestre a 20 metros solamente, en vez de los 100 para zonas de suelo rústico.


También es posible que algunas casas se "indultaran", por decirlo de alguna manera, permitiendo a sus antiguos propietarios mantener el usufructo... no recuerdo si a 30 o 60 años.

----------

